# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Skiversicherung

## maxthedude

hat irgendwer erfahrungen mit günstigen angeboten für diebstahl/bruchversicherung für neue ski? 
mein händler hat gmeint das wird fast ne dmehr gmacht da die meisten versicherungen bei diebstahl so und so 60% selbstbehalt verlangen. 

ich hab mir jetzt nur mal ein angebot beim dsv rausgesucht - www.ski-online.de/2584-basic.htm - bin mir aber ned sicher ob das auch für österreicher gültig ist?

also für tipps oder ähnliches wär ich dankbar

----------


## Laubfrosch

vllt. gibts bei wertgarantie sowas...

----------


## skifreundin

Was hält ihr von Skiversicherungportalen? Dort gibt es die Möglichkeit, unterschiedliche Versicherungsgesellschaften zu vergleichen, aber ob das stimmt, was sie da schreiben???

----------

